# Transworld 2006



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was wondering how many people here are going to Transworld(Chicago) in March. This year they made it a little easier to get in. If you are a home haunter you have to submit a flyer or some type of proof that you are in the haunting community. So, I begged FontGeek to make me one so I could get in. He sent me a copy of the rough draft this weekend and it looks awesome. If that don't get me in, nothing will. You can see a picture of it if you check out my blog. So, who is all going?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Not I. I'm saving my money for Ironstock, though I would love to check out Transworld.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I will post pictures. You won't be left out.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I never get to go to any of these haunter conventions.  I haven't got the money. But since you're going to chronicle it, I'm going to live vicariously through you--and through Zombie-F and his Ironstock trip!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's just too far. I live in CA.
I could fly out, but my job has no holes in it just yet, as I used up my vacation leave for Christmas.. I love your Pumpkinrot, Death T.

Also, I have a secret project too..(snicker).

I love secret projects..so clandestine!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, not going either. I've heard too much nonsense every year about it not being for home haunters, and how they keep making it a trial to get in. There's always tons of pics on the web of the new props, and that's all I'd want to see if I went there anyway.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Vlad. I was told by Haunted Illinois that they use this to keep all the none Halloween people out. But the Home Haunter is trully welcome to come. You just need proof, like a flyer to get in. I had FontGeek help me with the flyer and I fax it in last night for my passes. I just got an email telling me that I was set for Transworld. The passes would be mailed out soon. So yes, they make it sound like it is tuff to get it, but if you are a home haunter, and have a website, you should have no problems getting in. And it is Free! Yes, I said Free. The people at the show pay for the passes and the bag that they give you at the door to carry all your stuff. I can't wait to see the larger props. I want to go now!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It is a fun show to go to, but has become alot smaller ( big animated stuff ) in the last 4 years.

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What about the hot chicks that they have there. You forgot them! A guy from Canada was showing me pictures and one of them shows him next to a hot chick. whooaaa! He says he goes every year, but he isn't going this year. Figures....

I have a list of companies that are set so far. You may know a few.

Company Name Booth Number 
AMERICAN D J SUPPLY 6316, 6318 
ANATOMICAL CHART CO 6307 
CHARACTERS UNLIMITED INC 6411 
CREATIVE VISIONS 6224 
DIGITAL SOUND AND LIGHTING 6216 
DISTORTIONS UNLIMITED 6323, 6325, 6327, 6422, 6424, 6426 
EDGE DESIGNS and THEME DECOR 6526 
EFFECTECH 6423 
EXPERT UNDERWRITERS INC 6021 
FRIGHT PROPS 6516, 6520 
GAG STUDIOS 6306 
GEP PRODUCTIONS INC 7104, 7106, 7108 
GHOST RIDE PRODUCTIONS 6207 
GHOULISH GALLERY.COM 6310 
GILDERFLUKE and CO 6521 
GLOW THE WORLD INC 6501 
GORE GALORE 6317, 6319 
HAUNT MASTER PRODUCTS INC 6420 
HAUNTED ENTERPRISES 6517, 6616, 6626, 6628 
HAUNTED HOUSE AUCTION 6321 
HOLLYWOOD CONTROLS 6334 
IAHA 6017 
ICCD 6107 
ILLUSIONATOR 6110 
INFLATABLE DESIGN GROUP 6206 
INSURANCE CORRELATORS 6523 
JVR ENTERPRISES LLC 7006 
LASER SHOT 6435 
LITTLE SPIDER PRODUCTIONS 6507 
MAGEE SPFX 6211 
MASERS INC 6324 
NIGHTMARES INC 6406 
NORTHERN LIGHT FX 6201, 6202 
OAK ISLAND PRODUCTIONS 6407, 6506, 6510 
PICSOLVE 6320 
SCARE PARTS 6511, 6606, 6509, 6608 
SCREAMPASS.COM POWERED BY 6217, 6219, 6221 
SHIPWRECK PRODUCTIONS 6117 
SMOOTH-ON INC 6416 
SPOOKY PROPS 6418 
STAGECRAFT INC 6500 
TWISTED AMBIENCE 6502 
UNIT 70 6311, 6410


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I sure do.
But if yo want the full list, here you go.
http://www.hcpshow.com/PDFs/ExhibitorFiles/Halloween Exhibitor List.pdf

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, my God. Oh, My God. I love it! Now, I really can't wait now. Too bad Zombie-F doesn't have hats made for his forum. I could have given him free advertising.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So DeathTouch,
This is your 1st time to attend?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, that is why I am so excited. The good thing is I only live 14 miles away. That was an awesome list that they have. My God! Then they have all those contests. I take it you have been there before?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's either my 5th or 6th year.

I'm not sure there are contests?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, check it out.

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/2006transworldhaunterspavilioncontests.php


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They even have a T-shirt contest. Hint hint hint

I think that is what it is.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Got it.
You know there's a fee for these contests, right?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No I didn't know. I guess I won't be entering.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's the info...
http://www.transworldsocialevents.com/
on the left, choose contests and exibits

Jeff

ps but it's still fun!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I should show this to John from Pumpkinrot. He is the master of photos.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So DeathTouch,
You get to drive back and forth from the show, Huh?
You gonna stop in at the Crown Plaza to meet some of us folk after the show on
Fri, Sat or Sun? 

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe, what you guys doing besides drinking tons of beer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Most do, but it's a nice social thing.
You get a chance to meet alot of people, Home Haunters and Pro's.

I recommend it!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Cost anything to get in?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not at all, we meet in the lobby area, outside of the bar.
Don't be shy and just shake alot of hands and introduce yourself.
Everyone loves to talk!!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I will have to come by. Thank you for the invite.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wish I could tell you what I'll be wearing.
But if you wish me to introduce you to people I know, I can give you my phone #.

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sure, send me a pm.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you have a booth in Transworld?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No. I 'm a buyer for that show.
But you can catch me a IronStock again this year.
And possibly MidWest Haunters Convention also.

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Not at all, we meet in the lobby area, outside of the bar.
> Don't be shy and just shake alot of hands and introduce yourself.
> Everyone loves to talk!!
> 
> Jeff


If there's one thing I've learned, it's that haunters LOVE to talk.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So ZF,
You did you say that you would be there, right?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Someone was trying to get me buyers passes but he had to have W2s to get me in. What is the difference between buyers passes and the regular ones?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be at Ironstock, and maybe the East Coast Haunters Convention if I have any cash left over from IS. I'll see you at IS, right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Someone was trying to get me buyers passes but he had to have W2s to get me in. What is the difference between buyers passes and the regular ones?


There's no difference.

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I'll be at Ironstock, and maybe the East Coast Haunters Convention if I have any cash left over from IS. I'll see you at IS, right?


But of course, wouldn't miss it!
I'll be where Ralph has been for the last few years.

You are going to the Weasle Ball right?

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I do plan on it. And we're staying at the Ramada, so I'm sure if you're there too we'll bump into each other amidst all the madness.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sure we will!
But I'll be staying at the Holiday Inn again this year.
I just know that my chances of getting pranked would increase if I stayed at the Ramada.
I want some sleep!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

True... wormy already warned me that as IS virgins, we will not be permitted sleep.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's all HIPE, really!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, sleep is for the dead anyway.(I forgot who I just quoted)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just got my passes for Transworld. I am now set. Bring on the big props I am ready. Maybe I can buy one and use it for the 20 dollar challenge.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I forgot to mention that if you like George Carlin, he will be at the Rosemont Theatre ( next door ) on both Friday and Saturday evening.

http://www.ticketmaster.com/venue/32892/

We will be going on Friday night.
Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You mean the Ice Box man? holly cow! I never heard of him, who is he?

Ok, enough of the jokes, that would be cool to see him. I need an autograph.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, this means you're going?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Probably not. If it cost money, I no go.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Which day are you coming in?
I'll buy you a beer!
I'll try to have on a Frighteners shirt on that day so you can find me.

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good question.. We have a 3rd person coming with us who has kids. We have to ask her when the best day is. I am guessing Sat.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Does your friend know that no one under 18 will not be able to get into The show?
Sounds good. I'll be on the show room floor until closing, grab a bite to eat and then be down stairs around 7:00. But I'm not sure if we're taking a bus ride to DreamReapers this year.
This is also on Sat. Well usually don't get back until 11:00 12:00 .
We'll see how things go.
Either way, I'll still buy you a beer!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

She knows, she is trying to find a baby sitter. She is going thru a messy divorce. But, she is a babe and 1/2.

Thank you for the beer. That should go good with my ulcer. To many mixed drinks, shots, or both have caused my problem. But I will take the beer anyway. See you there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Thank you for the beer. That should go good with my ulcer. To many mixed drinks, shots, or both have caused my problem. But I will take the beer anyway. See you there.


Well, they do have some good ICE water there as well


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, what days are people going?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am thinking Sat. It sounds like a good time to go. Most things are happening that day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree. Sat is a good day. Friday, all things aren't working, Sat most things are working and Sun and on, things are broken.

Jeff

ps If you get a chance to go to DreamReapers Haunt, go!!!. If you go late, they'll will give you a lights on tour. Gives you lots of ideas!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I know it is getting close now. I just got an email from them with this picture. If I had lots-o-money I would sign up for all of them. March can't get here any faster.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gotta say DT, 
I Love your enthusiasm!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like that your buying the beer. :>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I like that your buying the beer. :>


ah, excuse me, I think I said a beer

I guess I'm going to have to bring a cooler full of beer now.
I guess it's a party in MY room LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

[Chatting] Party Party Party!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, then, a cooler of beer.
You will need to bring you own cups! (they don't like to bring in your own alcohol)

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, then, a cooler of beer.
> You will need to bring you own cups! (they don't like to bring in your own alcohol)
> 
> Jeff


Who needs cups?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Who needs cups?


If you want to hang out in the lobby area outside of Rickenbackers, you'll need a cup to conseal your drink that you didn't buy at the bar.

This makes since, right?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I will just bring baby bottles. Everyone has those now a days.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I will just bring baby bottles. Everyone has those now a days.


I think you set that last question up, just so you could bring a baby bottle, didn't you?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, I did. IMAO.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't think that'll be a problem, but if I see you in a daiper, well I guess, that would be funny! LMAO


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sure, laugh at the drunk.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Sure, laugh at the drunk.


I would only laugh at the drunk, if the drunk was totin' a baby bottle in diapers


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That makes sense.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So DT, does this mean "You'll be totin' a baby bottle in Diapers?" 

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Since I am not drunk yet, I am going to say "No."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Since I am not drunk yet, I am going to say "No."


Then, I must plan ahead.

What size diaper do you wear?

This is for "just in case" when you say (after a few drinks:googly: ) "if I had some diapers here (knowing you didn't bring any) I'ld gladly sport a pair and start a parade line thru the lobby, who's with me?"

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Extra saggy. Don't get one that leaks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Extra saggy. Don't get one that leaks.


I'm guessing, you'll be drinking alot!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

To wear a leaky diaper, yes. Or I need to avoid you all together. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> To wear a leaky diaper, yes. Or I need to avoid you all together. LOL.


LMAO


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

. sounds like fun,but I will need to put some cash away for next year.The prices are a bit too spicy for me to swing without planning.:ninja:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hibla, 
As long as you make to IS, it's cool!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is almost here. I can't wait. I am ready for Sat. I already have two booths that I want to check out. AAC and screamlines #336. Screamline sells latex. I want to check it all out. Whooaaaaaa. I wish it was sat now.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello everyone. I just got my pictures up. I didn't get to see Frighteners Enter there. I didn't see any men wearing a dress. LOL. Sorry Frighteners ent, just joking. Some really nice looking women they're in their adult Halloween costumes. I was able to met Midnight Syndicate and buy a shirt and a coffee mug from them. I met Marylyn from ACC and some nice props. I really sorry about the pictures I took. There are so many people walking by, it was hard to get a good clean shot some times. My favorite room was the dark room in the back. The headless horsemen seems to be everyone's favorite. Picture here. I have a link to my photobucket so people can see. I was so excited today, I see can't calm down from all the Halloween stuff. I wish you all could have been there. And I wish I had a buyers pass. Maybe I get one next year.










link to all photos. I hope you enjoy them. Maybe you can go next year.
http://photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Transworld/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry DT, I did have a Frightenrs shirt on Sat at the show and at 9:00 at the Crowne.
I did try to look for ya.

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think you ever would have found me. I was even lost. I didn't know where to go. We just followed the signs. I must say that some of those companies spend a lot of money. I know the bag I got wasn't cheap.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking at those pics makes me soooo jealous! Next year's goal: Transworld 2007.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Another spot to hit would be MidWestHauntersConvention.
I'll be there this year 

Jeff


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's this year's goal. If only the website would ever say when and where...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TipoDeemin said:


> That's this year's goal. If only the website would ever say when and where...


I put the info here http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?p=18215#post18215

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice pics DT, thanks. Here's some more I found posted that you neglected to get....................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://photobucket.com/albums/f230/p8balls/Transworld 2006 Costume Show/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Vlad,
Site is under maintenance....go figure!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Nice pics DT, thanks. Here's some more I found posted that you neglected to get....................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> http://photobucket.com/albums/f230/p8balls/Transworld 2006 Costume Show/


Hey, I was there at that show. Most people had camcorders. They were prepared. I had used up my memory already. The anouncer that was there was an ass. When I got to Transworld, he was in the elevator from the parking lot. There was only a few people on the elevator and he wouldn't let anyone else get on. What an ass. They were giving him the finger afterwards.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's up now, the site that is. Don't feel bad DT, I used up my memory long ago.


----------

